# einfacher REST Webservice



## malt1981 (11. Jan 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

wende mich gerade in Verzweiflung an euch.
Ich möchte einen einfachen REST- Webservice erstellen. Am liebsten ohne Maven. Habe mittlerweile Stunden damit verbracht nach Lösungen im Internet zu suchen, aber nichts aktuelles gefunden. Ich möchte auch eine einigermaßen aktuelle Lösung haben. 
Bin auch nach der Anleitung eines Buchs vorgegangen. Drei einfache Schritte schreiben die (mit Application Path). Der Tomcat sagt dann nur, dass kein Service verfügbar ist. Im Buch wird Glassfish verwendet, ich bräuchte eine Lösung mit dem Tomcat.

Kann mir jemand von euch sagen, wie ich einen REST Webservice mit Java 11 auf einem Tomcat 9 zum laufen bekomme?
Welche Api brauche ich? Was muss ich beachten? Ich arbeite mit Eclipse 2019-12
Ich weiß das so eine Frage in diesem Forum nicht unbedingt gewünscht ist, bin aber echt verzweifelt und bekomme einfach keinen Schuh in das Thema, so dass ich konkrete Fragen stellen kann :-(

Ich wäre wirklich sehr dankbar.


----------



## kneitzel (11. Jan 2020)

Also wenn Du schon etwas probiert hast, dann wäre mein Ratschlag, dass Du uns einmal Details mitteilst, was Du genau probiert hast und was die genauen Probleme bei dem Versuch sind. Dann könnte man da konkret helfen.

So können wir wohl nur allgemeine Hinweise geben.
So findet man im Java ist auch eine Insel ein Kapitel zu diesem Thema:
http://openbook.rheinwerk-verlag.de/java7/1507_13_002.html
Jersey / Jax-RS werden da behandelt, was ein guter Einstieg sein kann.

Ansonsten kann man ggf. auch gleich auch mit einem Framework wie Spring um die Ecke kommen. Da gibt es dann im Web auch extrem viel zu, z.B. https://spring.io/guides/gs/rest-service/.


----------



## mihe7 (11. Jan 2020)

malt1981 hat gesagt.:


> Am liebsten ohne Maven.


Warum?



malt1981 hat gesagt.:


> Habe mittlerweile Stunden damit verbracht nach Lösungen im Internet zu suchen, aber nichts aktuelles gefunden


Ah, jetzt weiß ich warum: Du hast Spaß daran, Stunden nach Lösungen zu suchen  



malt1981 hat gesagt.:


> Kann mir jemand von euch sagen, wie ich einen REST Webservice mit Java 11 auf einem Tomcat 9 zum laufen bekomme?


Z. B. Jersey. Beispiel mit Maven und Java 8, das unter Tomcat 8 getestet wurde: https://www.java-forum.org/thema/tomcat-server-zeigt-webservice-nicht-an.186747/#post-1205207 

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das unter Tomcat 9 genauso funktioniert. Tu Dir keinen Zwang an und verwende, wenn Du willst, Gradle oder bau Dir den Spaß selbst zusammen. Dann musst Du Dir halt alle Abhängigkeiten selbst runterladen.



malt1981 hat gesagt.:


> Ich weiß das so eine Frage in diesem Forum nicht unbedingt gewünscht ist,


Warum sollte die Frage nicht gewünscht sein?


----------



## malt1981 (11. Jan 2020)

malt1981 hat gesagt.:


> Am liebsten ohne Maven



naja, möchte möglichst viel lernen. Ich denke da ist es besser, möglichst viel per Hand zu machen.
Evtl. täusche ich mich da auch, der Link von dir war in jedem Fall Gold- Wert. Die Lösung funktioniert. Auf die praktische Art mit Maven, oder auf die mühselige Art. Die pom ist auch sehr übersichtlich, die verstehe ich soweit auch  
Vermutlich haben meine apis nicht zusammen gepasst - obwohl ich mir EIN Paket heruntergeladen hätte.




malt1981 hat gesagt.:


> Ich weiß das so eine Frage in diesem Forum nicht unbedingt gewünscht ist



das Forum ist doch für konkrete Fragen, nicht für allgemeine Hilfeschreie wie der meine einer War 


Vielen, vielen Dank, der Abend ist gerettet  
Und Maven ist mir ab sofort sympatisch


----------



## mrBrown (11. Jan 2020)

malt1981 hat gesagt.:


> naja, möchte möglichst viel lernen. Ich denke da ist es besser, möglichst viel per Hand zu machen.


Ist ungefähr so, wie Autofahren lernen wollen, aber um viel zu lernen kein fertiges Auto zu nutzen, sondern dass noch nebenbei zu bauen 



malt1981 hat gesagt.:


> das Forum ist doch für konkrete Fragen, nicht für allgemeine Hilfeschreie wie der meine einer War


Ne, sowas ist hier auch gern gesehen


----------

